# MailQuota



## OGroene (5. Nov. 2007)

Hallo...

ich habe auf meinem Debian 4 Server ISPConfig 2.2.18 installiert (alles nach Anleitung - http://howtoforge.org/perfect_setup_debian_etch). Alles läuft eigentlich super, doch leider kann ich keine größeren Mails empfangen.

Der Absender bekommt immer die Meldung zurück: 
Remote host said: 552 5.3.4 Error: message file too big

Ich benutze Maildir, zumindest ist der Haken in ISPConfig gesetzt, da ich sonst eine andere Fehlermeldung beim Abrufen aus Thunderbird bekommen habe.

Wenn ich mich mit UebiMail einlogge wird hier aber angezeigt, dass ich noch genügend Platz habe??
Quota limit: Used 5Kb of 204800Kb available

Wer kann mir helfen, bin am Verzweifeln :-(


mfG

OGroene


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

das Problem ist in diesem Fall nicht das Mail Quota, sondern die Grundeinstellung des Postfix, wie groß eine Email maximal sein darf. Füge bitte die folgenden beiden Zeilen zur Postfix main.cf Datei hinzu (z.B. am Ende der datei).

mailbox_size_limit = 0
message_size_limit = 200000000

Das setzt die max. Emailgröße auf ca. 200 MB deaktiviert das mailbox size Limit, da dies über das Linux System Quota und ISPConfig gesetzt wird.

Danach postfix neu starten:

/etc/init.d/postfix restart


----------



## OGroene (5. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem ist in diesem Fall nicht das Mail Quota, sondern die Grundeinstellung des Postfix, wie groß eine Email maximal sein darf. Füge bitte die folgenden beiden Zeilen zur Postfix main.cf Datei hinzu (z.B. am Ende der datei).
> 
> ...


Ich werd bekloppt, es geht 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, 
durch die Log Fehlermeldungen habe ich nur immer wieder gedacht, das der Fehler am Quota liegt....

Danke...Danke...Danke...
Jetzt klappts auch wieder mit der "großen" Mail für zwischendurch ;-)


----------

